# Speedferries



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

This from the Speedferries website thanks to Motorhome List,

7 November 2008 09:00

Arrest of SpeedOne by the Port Authorities in Boulogne

Yesterday afternoon, shortly after 17:00 UK time, the Port authorities of Boulogne arrested SpeedFerries’ SpeedOne during its turnaround. The arrest was made on the basis of SpeedFerries Limited’s debts to the port in relation to port dues and taxes. 

The arrest was totally unexpected, as the authorities had given written confirmation that no legal steps would be taken prior to a meeting planned for 10:00 today. At this meeting SpeedFerries in consultation with its bankers and financial advisors, were to present a proposal for a resolution of the issues relating to outstanding dues and taxes, as well as disputes with the Port regarding:

A) Substantial counterclaims towards the Port which have been entirely ignored by the French authorities, and 

B) Serious competition and discriminatory issues in relation to the Port’s dealings with a French ferry operator preparing to start-up a Dover-Boulogne service.

The authorities informed the SpeedFerries staff on site that the arrest was carried out despite the written agreement, as “this would strengthen the negotiating position of the Port against SpeedFerries”.

As the actions of the Boulogne Port authorities are now proven to be unpredictable and inconsistent with their given guarantees, SpeedFerries finds itself in a position where it is unable to inform its customers, employees or business partners, of a firm date for the resumption of services.

The company deeply regrets this situation and asks everyone affected to accept our sincere apologies. Further statements will be issued when more information of substance becomes available.

SpeedFerries Limited 
Curt Stavis
Chief Executive Officer


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

So the French Government are the Pirates, now, literally not metaphorically!

Wonder if they will plunder and sink her?

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I don't know the answer but Speed1 is sprawled across my rearend! 

Russell


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Arbitary decisions are often unsettling to the recipient!!!

I well recall one very early morning (0615hrs), in April 2006, when we also were arbitarily scr***d.

Having travelled from the Midlands for most of the night to catch the early morning ferry, a vessel that we had previously travelled many times and had booked and paid for some 5 months earlier, We were informed that the same MH had suddenly become to wide for transporting aboard Speedferry and was told to find an alternative means of transportation.

Am I being vindictive? bet on it!!!!

What goes around will come around :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't know the answer but Speed1 is sprawled across my rearend!
> 
> Russell


Don't plan any trips through France then Russell, you might get your rearend impounded!!!  :lol:

Rob.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Well that sounds painful, Rob. 

One thing I am just about certain of, is if Speedferries do not come through this, we all pay on the Eastern Channel. 

Yes, motorhomes are not conveyed on Speed1 (well they are, in small numbers) but the fact that they took on the big players using a low cost model benefitted us all. Cars come off the conventional ferries onto Speed1, freeing up deck space. 

I sincerely hope they get through this and maybe Mr Branson or someone with some clout might be able to help. 

Russell


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Any more news on this situation?
I have used Speedferries many times in the past and like Russell hope they weather this storm. I have always found their staff helpful and pleasant to deal with so would not wish them to lose their jobs.
Rob.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

No more news yet I am sorry to say. 

I think that Speedferries Limited actually own Speed1 rather than the vessel being leased, as many ships are. Not sure if that puts them in a better or worse position. 

The phone lines are still active though. 

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fight the Pirates*

Hi

Here is the latest statement from Speedferries as per their website.

Quote

Talks are continuing in Boulogne between SpeedFerries representatives and the Boulogne Chamber of Commerce in order to reach a resolution. Any further updates will be posted here as soon as they become available.

Unquote

Russell

Fingers crossed.


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Speedferries bought Speed One back in May 2008 for an alleged sum of £13.5M just before celebrating the 4th anniversary of its commencment of the service.

For anoraks like me ...
in that time it completed 5170 crossings, 280.214 nautical miles and carried 2.6 million passengers..
it has not published actual vehicle count in that time.
Fares were increased in June to off set the soaring fuel costs.

Publication ...... Ships Monthly August 2008. 
www.shipsmonthly.com


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Speedferries has just been featured on BBC R4 'You and Yours' consumer programme. It will be on the listen again feature and on their website.

In summary not much 
Is this a plot by some of the major operators?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/youandyours/


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hmmm. Conspiracy .. anyone remember Laker Airways?

Many thanks to Speedferries for forcing the Channel Cartel to reduce fares. I hope they weather this problem and sail back into business.


SD


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> Speedferries has just been featured on BBC R4 'You and Yours' consumer programme. It will be on the listen again feature and on their website.
> 
> In summary not much
> Is this a plot by some of the major operators?
> ...


A plot - that would not surprise me in the slightest. Fight the Pirates!

Russell


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

SpeedyDux said:


> Hmmm. Conspiracy .. anyone remember Laker Airways?
> 
> Many thanks to Speedferries for forcing the Channel Cartel to reduce fares. I hope they weather this problem and sail back into business.
> 
> SD


Freddie Laker was a man before his time look at Virgin and all the cheap carriers. BA's dirty tricks don't change.
He should be the patron saint of low cost carriers!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Perhaps we should ask Richard Branson to assist. He could then use Speed1 to try to get the Blue Riband for crossing the Atlantic in the fastest time. 

Hoverspeed Great Britiain held the title at one point. 

Come on Mr Branson - sort this out! 

R


----------

